# Lost a doe and kid last night :(



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

I lost one of my favorite Pygora goats, Monkey, due to really awful kidding complications last night. This is the first animal I have ever lost (I have only had goats for 1 year), and it was so hard not to be able to help her. The vet came out and basically told me it was hopeless, the kid was in too bad of a position, her pelvis was too small to be able to reposition the kid (who died early on) and there was nothing he or I could have done. She wasn't even a candidate for C-Section because she was so stressed and in very bad shape. It was so hard seeing her in such awful pain for such a long time, it was a relief when she was finally sedated and out of pain...but I just wish I could have done more. I wanted to save her so badly, and we tried so hard for such a long time to get the kid out, it was awful. I guess this is just something you have to deal with when raising animals, I am just having a really hard time with it today. :mecry:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no, your first year too!    I'm so sorry. I had a really tough kidding and lost a kid my first year too ... but the other kiddings have been really great. I'm so sorry for your horrible loss, but very glad that momma and baby are no longer in pain ... I wish I could hug you.  I know how much it hurts.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your doe and her kid. Just know that you did everything you could for her and no matter how hard we try, we still lose some. :blue:


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you, I am reading some other stories on the forum right now (I guess I should have put this in the rainbow bridge forum) and it is good to know that as painful as it is, it is a normal part of 'farm life' I guess I knew that in my head before but now I understand in my heart. Thanks for the support!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry. I think it's especially hard on you who are new to all this. And...it does take a lot from you. Do the best you can and that is all anyone can expect. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry! Lots of hugs to you! :hug:


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry you went through this heartache, it's my biggest fear in raising goats. Our family has only raised goats for one year as well. And as I write this, our first goat is in the preliminary stages of labor. My son Jonah raises Nigerian Dwarf does, and this one will be our first experience in kidding! 

My heart truly hurts for your loss and what you both went through. It's a scenario I have run through my mind many times. I so wish we lived closer and there was more I could do to help or comfort you. Sending you my prayers and a big hug!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry, that must have been awful  :hug:


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for your support and virtual hugs! It means a lot.

7blessings, one thing to be thankful for is this is not a common occurrence- the vet told me it is very unlikely for a kid to get as stuck as this one was. Good luck with your first kidding, I hope it goes smoothly!

It is cheesy but I wrote Monkey a letter and put it under a rock where she is buried. A neighbor dug the hole with a backhoe and it left a big spot of hard dirt, so I spent the evening transplanting some grass from our soon to be garden area. Both of those things, along with all of your kind words, have really helped me feel OK and accept this!

Here is a pic of Monkey (L) with her mom, Petunia from last summer.










RIP!:lovey:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not cheesy at all, I write letters to and about my lost pets.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She was so sweet....I am sure she will be remembered fondly :hug: Losing an animal is hard, nothing cheesy about coping :hug:


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you! :lovey:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry, I know your pain and all I can offer is to tell you that it's going to hurt for a good while but it does lessen with time. I lost my first doe and kids with a bad presentation almost 7 years ago and because of my Dolly, I now know what to look for and how to fix it should problems come up. I honor her with every new kid born here as they are registered with her name as my herd name.

You'll find your own way to cope with your sorrow, but remembering your doe in a special way really helps :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry  
We lost a kid due to a very bad kidding a couple years back. It was right because Christmas too, so almost all the vets were closed. We drove her 45 mins to the vet in the back of my moms Kia forte. The vet couldn't get the kid out either, so they did a C-Section and other unpleasent methods to get the kid out. We almost lost the doe too, due to stress, tears in her uterus, and she became septic too. 
Again, I am terribly sorry for your loss. You did everything you could, remember that!


----------



## ohiowoolies (Sep 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It does always seem to be the favorites.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry! She was a beautiful girl. God speed to her and baby.


----------



## adelore (Feb 16, 2014)

*So very Sorry for your loss.*

As I read this posting and the replays it brought tears to my eyes for what you and your doe with her baby had to go through. Please know that your doe knew how much you loved her and during this time, she knew that you were doing everything to help her. She was such a pretty girl, her face was so sweet looking in the picture you posted.

The letter you wrote her was a great idea. There is no right or wrong way to grieve, only what's right for each of us in our own way. Your little one knew how much you loved her. Right now she's over the rainbow with her little one with all the other beloved goats that have gone before her, telling them how lucky she was to have had you in her life.

Many hugs to you.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words, I guess I was wrong when I thought I was done crying! That is such a nice image, I will definitely hold on to that.

And Scottyhorse, that sounds just awful  I'm happy for you that you were able to save your doe - I know what a scary time that must have been for you. Fingers crossed that we both never have to go through an experience like this again.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug: I'm really sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

She was ADORABLE!! so , so sorry for your massive loss


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Much love and many (((HUGS)))! My heart aches for you. When the pain lessens and the tears dry a bit, I pray you will remember with a sweet fondness. I wish there were something I could do to help.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet of you to say those things. Just to let you know, this is a older post.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> Much love and many (((HUGS)))! My heart aches for you. When the pain lessens and the tears dry a bit, I pray you will remember with a sweet fondness. I wish there were something I could do to help.....


Thanks so much for your kind words GoatieGranny! I do remember her with sweet fondness these days, I still think about her all the time and pass the place where she is buried when I go for a walk in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know the feeling.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

We lost a baby this year too and I'm so sorry sending hugs and good wishes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014.


----------



## PaulaHiett (Jan 24, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Monkey. My facebook popped up with a "from 1 year ago" post yesterday. It was a post I made about loosing two little doelings at about 12 hours old.... It still makes me sad to remember how they were still warm and soft when we found them gone.... 
Animals find a special place in our hearts - thats why we keep them and care for them -


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you, funny that this would come up right now since I have been thinking about Monkey not and then the past few weeks. I learned so much from this experience and am thankful to her for teaching me. Yup she will always have a special place in my heart!


----------

